# Preshafruit juice



## Tahoose (24/11/13)

Was just at LaManna in Essendon fields (Melbourne) and they have preshafruit juice on special for $3 per litre might be a good base for a nice cider


----------



## manticle (24/11/13)

It is a very good base for a storebought juice based cider and that is a good price for preshafruit.


----------



## Pirate Pete (17/12/13)

This afternoon I put down a cider . a small batch. Used a 10 litre maxipale from Bunnings ($6) after adding an airlock. Bought 6 litres of woolies apple juice ($6) and added one kg of mixed berries ($9). Also added around 500 grams of brown sugar and used a 5 gm Brigalow yeast sachet (the only one on hand). Works out at around $2.50 per litre. Also spiced with two cinnamon sticks.


----------

